# My latest hauls (pics too)...I am so excited/love it ALL :)



## LeeleeBell (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't posted about my haulage in quite a while...These are going to be my last items for a while (along with MAC Vellum e/s and MAC Kirsch mattene l/s which I am still waiting for in the mail)...I want to save up for a new camera.

But that's cool because I am going to have SO much playing with this stuff for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













=============

*Misc.*

MAC Greasepaint stick is probably my favorite new item!
MAC MSFN rocks too!
Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy
*
E/S*
UD Rush
UD Last Call (gorgeous!!!)
Korres plum 
Cargo barcelona palette 
KVD Beethoven  palette(LOVING this especially...my new go-to for smoky eyes)

Lancome Indigo Charms quad (SO excited about this one...I have been wanting it since this summer, and I finally just got it)

*L/S*
BE Plum Brulee
VS "Siren"


Here are some swatches:






































Oh and links to my KVD Beethoven palette swatches: (too big in size to post as images)

http://img.makeupalley.com/5/8/3/1/1440459.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/8/3/1/1440453.JPG


----------



## Ksayare (Oct 30, 2009)

oooooo i have been eyeing the Indigo Charms quad-- looks stunning!!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksayare* 

 
_oooooo i have been eyeing the Indigo Charms quad-- looks stunning!!!_

 
It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think only HSN has it now, so jump on it while you can


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Have I told you lately that I love you? =)

That Kat palette might have another sale because those swatches were divine. Many thanks and that is an awesome idea making the swatches available too. 

Hope you have fun with them and thank you for doing it this way....you enabled without trying. xD_

 

Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Happy to ena...help!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

Good haul. 

I also love that you posted swatches, too. Cute and informative.


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Good haul. 

I also love that you posted swatches, too. Cute and informative._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Awesome haul!_

 
Thank ya's!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much fun


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 30, 2009)

Great haul and swatches!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 30, 2009)

Fabulous haul, enjoy!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG! You've made me want that Cargo palette. I may just have to get it. This will be a good time to try Cargo out with this.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome stuff you got there! i love the greasepaint stick too!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinag05* 

 
_Great haul and swatches!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Fabulous haul, enjoy!_

 
Thank you's!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_OMG! You've made me want that Cargo palette. I may just have to get it. This will be a good time to try Cargo out with this._

 
They have some beautiful quads out... Their "Toronto" quad was *so* gorgeous for a smoky eye (but they were OOS in store when I went).
The color on Barcelona was softer than I expected, but I do love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome stuff you got there! i love the greasepaint stick too!_

 
Thank ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved it so much I bought a backup...and I rarely do that (I think I have only one other backup of one other item...lipgloss that was DC'ed from Club Monaco).


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 1, 2009)

^Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! I got the Indigo Charm palette a few months ago and I adore it. The colours are just so rich and beautiful. Enjoy your haulage!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 1, 2009)

great stuff!!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! I got the Indigo Charm palette a few months ago and I adore it. The colours are just so rich and beautiful. Enjoy your haulage!_

 
I have been trying (unsuccessfully) to dupe it since August and bought like 3 shadows in an attempt to do so before I finally decided that it was pointless and bought it online lol. It really is so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyx* 

 
_great stuff!!!_

 
thanks!


----------

